# weird.......



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok well the lady who owns the barn i go to she is planning on getting a palimino mare that isn't broken and breaking it and then selling it. Well before she sells the mare and stuff she wants to breed it to a friesian. I fins this quite odd. The baby would be my friends horse who is her daughter and i wonder if this would even be a good horse? I think the mare might be a quarter horse i'm not sure but i know they are planning on getting the mare soon. I don't know for sure. I'm just way confused by this all i mean would this really make a good baby? I really don't think so myself.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, some friesian x quarter horse crosses have come out decent. What makes you think the foal won't be very well bred?


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I think they should let the poor horse setle in first before knocking her up. I wish people would get to know their horses first. The poor thing is going to need a friend first.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

prettypalfrey said:


> I think they should let the poor horse setle in first before knocking her up. I wish people would get to know their horses first. The poor thing is going to need a friend first.


I totally agree. :wink:


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

prettypalfrey said:


> I think they should let the poor horse setle in first before knocking her up. I wish people would get to know their horses first. The poor thing is going to need a friend first.


What makes you think she's not going to get to know her first? She's supposed to be breaking her to ride first. Unless your Clinton Anderson, Pat Parelli, or some such person, you're not going to do that in just one afternoon.

Besides, if she is currently a broodmare, well, that's what they do! When I get in a new broodmare, I give her a week or so to settle in and then they get bred. They have a happy life with lots of pasture to graise on, lots of food, and daily attention. What more could a horse want?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

actually i just found out she is a saddlebred and now i really don't know how that would be. 

With the quarter horse X friesian cross thing i really don't agree with some cross breedings. Like that with a friesian i just find something would go wrong there. I don't know it just doesn't seem to click as good in my mind. But whatever.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

i really think its how the foal is raised is more important than their breeding.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i'm talking gaits and stuff and build theres alot more to it than just the being raised.


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry i thought u were talking temprement. Yer totally with the gaits and stuff, im not sure how that will turn out, oh well better just wait and see.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

i really don't believe in temperment with breeding. I believe thats just how the horses are or depending on how they are raised.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Saddlebred x friesian crosses are extremely popular in the dressage world right now. They are nice horses. (generally, anyway).
Personally, I would wait longer then a week to breed. I have had horses take as long as a month to settle. It also depends on their own cycle and when the mare comes into heat.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> i really don't believe in temperment with breeding. I believe thats just how the horses are or depending on how they are raised.


Sorry, have to disagree with you there. Although how a horse is raised has a lot to do with how they act/react to people and their environment a horses breed DOES make a difference.

QH are known for their calmness. Some think their "deadheads" or have no personality. Thats not true either (no personality) but they ARE a calmer breed in general

Belgians and many other Drafts are very calm.

Arabians on the other hand are not as calm. They are known as a "hot" breed. IMO this is because they are so intellegent, and many people don't know how to handle that, but they are "different" (not bad, just different)

TB's are the same way. 

Think about the gaited horses. It is not the way they are raised, it is in them genetically to be gaited. Why should be gaited be genetics and not "temperment"? 

Personally, I breed for temperment, and I have found in the horses I breed, they are intellegent, yet very willing and sweet. It is BRED into them. How? By finding that type of Stallion (I own one, possibly two, hes a stallion prospect) and the right type of mare.

Now, could you make one of my babies mean? Sure, if abused they could turn rank, but they didn't start out that way. Some horses are BORN rank. It comes from a combo of a poor mare and stallion and poor upbringing/training.

I have also cross bred gaited to ungaited. Sometimes they end up gaited, sometimes not. But the potential between this cross is very exciting. I would LOVE to see a Buckskin with feathers who is gaited! How awesome would that be!!!??


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

kristy said:


> Saddlebred x friesian crosses are extremely popular in the dressage world right now. They are nice horses. (generally, anyway).
> Personally, I would wait longer then a week to breed. I have had horses take as long as a month to settle. It also depends on their own cycle and when the mare comes into heat.


A week was a general idea. Obviously they would have to be in season, and settled into the new place. BUT, if within the week they were calm and happy and settled, and in season, then yes, they would be bred.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

TxHorseMom said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > i really don't believe in temperment with breeding. I believe thats just how the horses are or depending on how they are raised.
> ...



hmm i really disagree on that. I have found many of these in opposite things. Quarter horses for instance i have a friend who owns one not so laid back, i've seen neighbors with some not laid back and i ride one that is not exactly laid back. If he wants to go he'll go. It has nothing to do with the breed. Take it like this for example...........
Humans are all not in the same way its like saying a white person is crazy a black person is loud and a mexican will kill someone. Thats labeling.
And everything i just said is not true and not what i think i just put stuff down. So its not the breed of horse that says personality or the way they are its the horse. If your talking parents wise i've seen some situations were that doesn't come in at all. The parents of a horse can be very calm and the baby can be hyper and a little devil. 
You can not get personality and the way a horse is by its genes. I am nothing like my parents. You don't get stuff like that from genes. 
What people are saying a horse is like is all labeling if someone would teach people this stuff you would know. 
Do you think quarter horses are calm and innocent and nice? Go ahead give me your answer.....


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> i really don't believe in temperament with breeding. I believe thats just how the horses are or depending on how they are raised.


i know you weren't now i was just thinking u were but thanks for clearing it up for me


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

what i'm confused what are you talking about Madds?


----------



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

im confused too dw :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok i'm talking about the thing you said above this what were you talking about?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok I don't know what you guys are talking about but I'm really confused as well!  :lol:  :shock:  :x 

Doah! :x :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

grrr just nevermind she apparently doesn't know what she was talking about anyway.


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

I know thats what broodmares are for. I have seen and heard about people who get broodmares breed them right away and then find out that the horse won't even let you get near. If only the horse had been there for awhile and gotten close to the people.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

we don't even have the horse,


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

I would just like to let you know that I've seen a colt that was a result of crossing a Friesian stallion with a palomino Saddlebred, and he was INCREDIBLE.

He was buckskin, with thick black feathers and a long black mane and tail. He also had wonderful Saddlebred movement. I actually almost bought him, but somebody else got to him first.

I don't agree with crossing some horses, like Quarter horses and Friesians, because the breeds are so different. But Saddlebreds and Friesians are both flashy, high-headed horses, so I think you will usually get a good baby.


----------



## mandyy4 (May 9, 2007)

You can actually see a video of him here...


http://www.flyingwfarms.com/temp/contents.html


He's the second horse on the page. But he won't be there for long, because he has been sold already


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok well i don't think its going to come out good and anyway it doesn't matter i don't think they are even getting the horse anyway. Jeez.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

mandyy4 said:


> You can actually see a video of him here...
> 
> 
> http://www.flyingwfarms.com/temp/contents.html
> ...


 :shock: Gosh he is stunning! I'm in love!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

I have actually seen several QH/ fresian crosses and they turned out pretty nice. I was actually looking into breeding my appendix QH mare with a friesan when she was younger and the stallion owners were very excited to see the result of that cross. I ended up not breeding her but I think that would have been a very nice foal.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

i really don't believe in temperment with breeding. I believe thats just how the horses are or depending on how they are raised.

I really don't think that this is a black and white issue. I think that temperment can be influenced to different levels both by the genes of the parents and by how the horse is raised. The combination of these two things creates the individual horse. 

I would not make the choice to breed two horses with nasty temperments in the hopes of getting a sweet tempered foal. That does not mean though, that two nasty tempered horses cannot produce a sweet tempered foal. Odds are just better to start with parents with temperments, and physical traits that you like if you want to see it in the foal. 

My stallion started out with a fabulous temperment coming from parents with good temperments, and continues to be a pleasure to be around as a five year old because I have nurtured that temperment that already existed in him. 

Along the same line, a wonderfully tempered foal can be raised to be nasty under the right circumstances. 

When it comes to labelling and stereotypes; the reason some of them exist in the first place is because they sometimes have some truth behind them. In general, yes, quarter horses are known for their calm temperments. That does not mean that there are not many quarter horses who are not calm. But again, a quarter horse who may have been genetically perdispositioned to be calm, may have been raised in such a way to change that. Just because a general label exists does not mean all individuals fit that label exactly. There are many factors beyond genes that go into making an individual the way they are. 

As I said, this is not a black and white issue...there are many shades of grey.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

Im confused, Geez i can't get the drift :roll: You need more than intranet advice as far as i am concerned.......... :!:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG! The mare is a saddlebred? OUCH! Iv'e seen this happen alot. I think that the foal is going to be way to big. I think if your going to cross them, have the mare be a freisien. Sorry if yall disagree but my friend bought a standardbred and some idiot bred her to a draft and the foal died. And the mare had to have major surgery.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Friesians are not draft horses. Their foals are not noticeably bigger than most other riding breeds. 

For example, the FPS prefers that embryo transfers are done to other Friesian mares, but almost any healthy mare in the 15-16 hand range is acceptable as a surrogate mother.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

There still big and saddlebreds are very slim like arabs.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

*shrug* do a search on the web for Friesian crosses: you'll see that the majority of them are X breed of mare by a Friesian stallion. Saddlebred and Arab crosses are common. 

I'm sure this has a lot to do with the extremely high level of difficulty in getting a Friesian stallion approved for breeding: there are many very good horses that are rejected, but are still quite good for crossbreeding.

Draft foals, on the other hand, ARE bigger...I can imagine you would want to choose your mare carefully in that case.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> TxHorseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Jr_lover said:
> ...


wow! this is way off in my eyes. many animals including horses, have certain characteristics based on their breed. to exacerbate the gene of a naturally crazy horse is irresponsible. thats why when choosing to breed any animal, there are things we look for. conformation and all that stuff is important however looking at the personality of the parents is essential in ensuring that we try and carry on the calmer personalities. 

when i was young my dad used to breed and train pacers. the same guy looked after, raced and trained our horses for about 14 years. in that time we had around 90 foals born. of that 90, about 6 were completely nuts and we were unable to do any good with them. the methods never changed and the gentle yet firm way they trained was amazing. yet there were these 6 that just rebelled, for want of a better word. one was awful. he would bite and kick and carry on ALL the time.

so if we cant be sure that even breeding quiet horses will get the same in their offspring, why would we breed with parents that have the potential to throw mean spirited horses in kind? 

maybe you should do some research on choosing animals for breeding and im sure you will find more than one place that encourages people to breed only with suitable animals eg; no sick, aggressive or poor put together animals. 

breeding horses is a priviledge and as such, we should be responsible by only continuing bloodlines that are providing the nicest, calmest horses. in reality it makes sense. how often do we watch jerry springer and think "those two just should not have bred". its like that with animals as well. some just arent made to continue populating the earth.

and to finally answer the question put out there about quarter horses: i have never come across a mean, crazy or unlikeable quarter horse. (and i know you didnt ask it to me specifically however anyone can have an input cant they?) not saying they arent out there but there cant be many if i havent come across any in the 26 years ive been dealing with horses and i have had a few of my own. if there is an issue with one somewhere it either comes down to poor breeding or something has happened at some point to make the horse scared therefore, cranky and mean spirited. horse behaviour might be another thing you might want to brush up on. watching a horses reaction can often tell you exactly why they are doing what they are doing


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> TxHorseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Jr_lover said:
> ...


wow! this is way off in my eyes. many animals including horses, have certain characteristics based on their breed. to exacerbate the gene of a naturally crazy horse is irresponsible. thats why when choosing to breed any animal, there are things we look for. conformation and all that stuff is important however looking at the personality of the parents is essential in ensuring that we try and carry on the calmer personalities. 

when i was young my dad used to breed and train pacers. the same guy looked after, raced and trained our horses for about 14 years. in that time we had around 90 foals born. of that 90, about 6 were completely nuts and we were unable to do any good with them. the methods never changed and the gentle yet firm way they trained was amazing. yet there were these 6 that just rebelled, for want of a better word. one was awful. he would bite and kick and carry on ALL the time.

so if we cant be sure that even breeding quiet horses will get the same in their offspring, why would we breed with parents that have the potential to throw mean spirited horses in kind? 

maybe you should do some research on choosing animals for breeding and im sure you will find more than one place that encourages people to breed only with suitable animals eg; no sick, aggressive or poor put together animals. 

breeding horses is a priviledge and as such, we should be responsible by only continuing bloodlines that are providing the nicest, calmest horses. in reality it makes sense. how often do we watch jerry springer and think "those two just should not have bred". its like that with animals as well. some just arent made to continue populating the earth.

and to finally answer the question put out there about quarter horses: i have never come across a mean, crazy or unlikeable quarter horse. (and i know you didnt ask it to me specifically however anyone can have an input cant they?) not saying they arent out there but there cant be many if i havent come across any in the 26 years ive been dealing with horses and i have had a few of my own. if there is an issue with one somewhere it either comes down to poor breeding or something has happened at some point to make the horse scared therefore, cranky and mean spirited. horse behaviour might be another thing you might want to brush up on. watching a horses reaction can often tell you exactly why they are doing what they are doing

oh and to top it all off (this just keeps going doesn it lol), do some research and learning about genetics. then you wont have to say way off things like "_You can not get personality and the way a horse is by its genes. I am nothing like my parents. You don't get stuff like that from genes."_ :roll:


----------

